# HS1132TA - What should I look out for when buying ?



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

Think I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a HS1132TA here in Colorado where unfortunately they seem to be expensive buying used. Price is $1,800 on a two year old machine which I am trying to run the serial number to ascertain when it was sold.

New to snowblowers so aside from the obvious stuff like track wear, maybe oil condition etc what sort of things should I be looking for on this model ?

cheers,

Dave


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

You want to be sure that the auger teeth aren't worn smooth as can happen with misadjustment of the skids. Also, make sure that the hight adjustment locks into all three positions solidly. 

Finally, if the seller will let you, remove the two auger sheers pins and make sure that they spin freely in place. I'd go buy 2 pairs and leave then in their packages. That way I doubt that the seller would object as you'd be installing nice new pins. Takes all of 60 seconds to do on a Honda. 

Good Luck!


----------



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info, here is a pic of the auger - seems ok ?
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21776362/auger.jpg


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

That looks great. Plus, due to the lack of rust overall, I doubt that the augers are rusted onto their shafts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is NO way that an HS1132 is two years old......!!!
Maybe it was used for two years, that's different.
Honda introduced the Honda HS1332 is about 2010 and it replaced the HS1132, so any HS1132 is at least 6-7 years old.

By the looks of the pic it is in pretty good shape, and $1800 seems like a fair price for the condition if it was prime time, but it is on the high side due to the end of the season.

There is a wheeled HS928 that seems to be a pretty good deal to me... $500 seems in pristine condition..... I wish I was closer...

https://denver.craigslist.org/grd/6030902334.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1800 seems good. take out and show 15 benjamins and see what he says. maybe 1650 will take it.


----------



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

So I bought it today and it runs great but....

I am a bit concerned about the teeth, I'll post another pic from the side but I would estimate over half of the teeth have been worn down 30-40% with a few that are flat, probably from his driveway and the height adjustment.

Look closely at the previous pic to see what I mean.

When would you replace the augers normally and will this thing still do the job ?

The serial number said 2010 but I know it sat in the store for a while.

Dave


----------



## moots (Mar 5, 2017)

Picked it up today, hey if you get a chance have a look at the teeth on the pic link posted:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21776362/auger.jpg

Quite a bit has been worn down but not sure how new the augers need to be ?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

It's a little hard to tell from the front view but those look pretty good to me. Each tooth has a flattened outer surface and protrudes about 7/8" from the crowned edge of the auger. A little wear isn't going to be a problem but you want to make sure that the skids are adjusted properly for driveway clearance.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The auger serrations are somewhat worn but not too bad.
As suggested before, make sure that you adjust the skids properly to keep the serrations from wearing any further..... Or you may consider adding Honda Heavy Duty Side Shoes to it.......


----------

